# kgdb unhandled dwarf expression opcode error



## vbu (Jan 31, 2019)

Is anyone using cross compiled kernel modules on FreeBSD 10? I am dealing with a kmod compiled using gcc/Linux build server. The module works fine, but in the crash dump i don't see the symbols correctly. It works fine with FreeBSD 8. 
BSD 10 is using Clang, i am wondering whether a module compiled with gcc is a supported thing.

PS: I am using kgdb which ships with BSD10. And I see correct symbols for kernel functions.

Error:

```
0xffffffff81494028 in my_module_function (variable=Unhandled dwarf expression opcode 0xf3
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2019)

FreeBSD 10 (the whole 10 branch) has been end-of-life since October 2018 and is not supported any more.


----------



## vbu (Feb 1, 2019)

At this point i am not sure whether upgrading to BSD 11 will fix the problem or do i need to re-compile BSD with gcc. I am sure this problem existed before October 2018, so may be someone ran into it. #fishing.


----------

